# New Cinema Camera & Lenses for NAB 2013



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12835"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12835">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>NAB 2013 April 6 – April 11 – Las Vegas, Nevada


</strong>Canon will be announcing new cinema lenses and a new cinema camera for NAB 2013 we are told.</p>
<p>The camera will sit somewhere between the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889545-REG/Canon_EOS_C100_EF_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS C100</a> and <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/839220-REG/Canon_5779B002_C300_Cinema_EOS_Camcorder.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS C300</a>, but will not be a direct replacement for the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889545-REG/Canon_EOS_C100_EF_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS C100</a>. It will have both a PL and EF mount option. At present, no specifications for the camera have been given. Canon may also show a prototype that would come above the C500, but apparently that has yet to be decided internally.</p>
<p>Lenses, no mention of focal length. One will be a zoom and the other a prime. There is some suggestion both could be “lower quality” version of  Canon’s current cine lenses. This is something similar to what Leica is doing with their cinema lens lineup.</p>
<p>No mention of a DSLR being announced for the show. I would expect some goodies for the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D C </a>to come around NAB in the form of a firmware update. We already know they’ll be adding 25P in 4K, maybe there are a few other things they could add?</p>
<p><strong><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D C at B&H Photo $11,999</a></em></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Ricku (Feb 12, 2013)

In other words, Canon will soon have 3 dedicated cinema bodies in the market, but still no dedicated landscape / studio body?.. Yawn. :-\ This is just another sign that they shifting away from stills, and more towards video.

How about announcing the 14-24L, or at least letting us know if there is a big MP body coming this year or the next?

5D3X, 5D4 or whatever the name is. I need it naow!! ;D


----------



## media student (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you also have any information that Canon will announce some more? Maybe the 70d?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Feb 12, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, Canon will soon have 3 dedicated cinema bodies in the market, but still no dedicated landscape / studio body?.. Yawn. :-\ This is just another sign that they shifting away from stills, and more towards video.
> ...



Although Canon does make plenty of still cameras, it's not their only field. You are also, not the only person in the entire world.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 12, 2013)

Ricku said:


> In other words, Canon will soon have 3 dedicated cinema bodies in the market, but still no dedicated landscape / studio body?.. Yawn. :-\ This is just another sign that they shifting away from stills, and more towards video.
> 
> How about announcing the 14-24L, or at least letting us know if there is a big MP body coming this year or the next?



So because Canon announces something you're not interested in now they're "shifting away from stills?" That's ludicrous. It's not just one or the other, Canon makes TONS of products outside of Cinema and Photography. If they start releasing new printers that doesn't mean they are neglecting everything else. Not to mention this is NAB, a film/broadcast show, NOT a stills show.

How many new stills bodies did we get last year? But one doesn't take away from the other, it's not like Canon only has 4 employees making all of their stuff. And it's been said a million times they're working on a big megapixel camera, it's just obviously not ready yet. And sure, Canon should release the 14-24L just for you even if it's not ready, but then you'd complain about it not being good enough. You can't win with people like you.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 12, 2013)

media student said:


> Do you also have any information that Canon will announce some more? Maybe the 70d?



The 70D is coming but NAB is a broadcasting/film event, so I doubt they would announce a stills product there.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 12, 2013)

Ricku said:


> In other words, Canon will soon have 3 dedicated cinema bodies in the market, but still no dedicated landscape / studio body?.. Yawn. :-\ This is just another sign that they shifting away from stills, and more towards video.


Actually, they'll have 5 dedicated cinema bodies, as they'll have the 1D-C, the C100, C300, C500, and then whatever this is.

Of course, that pales in comparison to the EOS-M/T3/T3i/T4i/60D/7D/6D/5dIII/1DX lineup they have for stills that somehow studio and landscapists have been getting by with for a while. Remember, the Canon cine line is young, so, they have a lot of niches to fill still. And, like photography, they have to cover a lot of markets that are looking for different things. The people who want the C300 are very different than those that want a C100 or C500.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 12, 2013)

Three cinema bodies that seem so similar.


----------



## NormanBates (Feb 12, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> Three cinema bodies that seem so similar.



C100: 4:2:0 color subsampling
C300: 4:2:2 color subsampling
C500: RAW video

so, it's as if you had 3 versions of the 5D3, one that only shoots low quality JPG, one that shoots high quality JPG, and one that shoots RAW stills
hardly similar...

(what I don't know is what the new model will offer, and how similar it will be to the others)
(we could also argue about why Canon thinks it can get away with milking the market with these artificially differentiated models...)


----------



## preppyak (Feb 12, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> Three cinema bodies that seem so similar.


I think it would make sense if this new camera was basically a C300 replacement. Make it more in line with where it should be price wise (<$15k), and then they'll actually have pretty good differentiation. The C500 is their fully-featured 4k cam, while the 1D-C is a video DSLR, and the C100 and C300 are for different levels of general production.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 12, 2013)

NormanBates said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > Three cinema bodies that seem so similar.
> ...



*shrug*


----------



## that1guyy (Feb 12, 2013)

I wish it were a cinema camera similar to the 1D-c but in a 7D body and 2k sensor, all for $2k. Only in my dreams??


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 12, 2013)

They should really consider announcing some new EF lenses... especially that damn 50mm IS I crave.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 12, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> They should really consider announcing some new EF lenses... especially that damn 50mm IS I crave.



I'm sure they will, but again, this is NAB, the largest video expo of the year, wouldn't make sense to announce normal EF lenses there.


----------



## SiriNeos (Feb 12, 2013)

I would like an EOS C for prosumers with a price around 3.000$.

I am dreaming.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Feb 12, 2013)

I bet they have this wrong, there isn't really any room for product differentiation between the c100 and the c300. I bet we finally see the 5D-C. 

The black magic cinema camera is poised to steal market share from Canon in video, but they are still getting their supply chain figured out with 3-6 months of back-orders. Now is the time for Canon to retaliate. 

A 5D-C that records raw (at actual 1080 res), with an s35 crop mode, but doesn't handle jello, moire, and rolling shutter as well as the c100-c500 line, or have any pro features. 

All for $4K (US).


----------



## ddashti (Feb 12, 2013)

By lenses do they mean regular lenses or cine lenses?


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Feb 12, 2013)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> I bet they have this wrong, there isn't really any room for product differentiation between the c100 and the c300. I bet we finally see the 5D-C.
> 
> The black magic cinema camera is poised to steal market share from Canon in video, but they are still getting their supply chain figured out with 3-6 months of back-orders. Now is the time for Canon to retaliate.
> 
> ...


That make sense. I would like to see new generation of 5D-C.


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ricku said:


> In other words, Canon will soon have 3 dedicated cinema bodies in the market, but still no dedicated landscape / studio body?.. Yawn. :-\ This is just another sign that they shifting away from stills, and more towards video.
> 
> How about announcing the 14-24L, or at least letting us know if there is a big MP body coming this year or the next?
> 
> 5D3X, 5D4 or whatever the name is. I need it naow!! ;D


+1 on the 14-24L glass


----------



## iP337 (Feb 13, 2013)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> I bet they have this wrong, there isn't really any room for product differentiation between the c100 and the c300. I bet we finally see the 5D-C.
> 
> The black magic cinema camera is poised to steal market share from Canon in video, but they are still getting their supply chain figured out with 3-6 months of back-orders. Now is the time for Canon to retaliate.
> 
> ...



This makes no sense with the 1D C in play, a 7D C would be more practical but I'm afraid they might priced it in the $6k area.

Also I assume the lens is the still missing, CN-E35mm T1.5 L F


----------



## SpaceGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

NormanBates said:


> C100: 4:2:0 color subsampling
> C300: 4:2:2 color subsampling
> C500: RAW video



I also think of the C500 as a 4K camera, reasonably high speed too. The C300 is HD and the C100 is an embarrassment imho (but I guess it does mean a target price point). 

Something between C100 and C300 does not sound intriguing. Even though I want a replacement for the C500 (to increase the subsampling in 4k at high speed) I can see many pros getting excited for a C300 with 4:4:4 even if it is "just" HD.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Feb 13, 2013)

iP337 said:


> This makes no sense with the 1D C in play, a 7D C would be more practical but I'm afraid they might priced it in the $6k area.




The 1DC is $12K, does 60fps 1080, and it does 4K something no other dslr does. Oh, and it's also the BEST full frame stills camera on the market. There is plenty of room for differentiation.


----------



## pedro (Feb 13, 2013)

ewg963 said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, Canon will soon have 3 dedicated cinema bodies in the market, but still no dedicated landscape / studio body?.. Yawn. :-\ This is just another sign that they shifting away from stills, and more towards video.
> ...



16-35 will do for me ;-) or would a 14-24 allow to mount an ND10 filter? Sigma has a bulb lens, maybe Nikon as well.


----------

